# Navigateur pour Mac OS X 10.5.8 PPC



## polem (17 Décembre 2012)

.. aujourd hui j'utilise camino, sur i-mon iMac G5 blanc ...mais il devient très !! lent.. quel est le meilleur navigateur ?..

merci ! ​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------

Sorry !! 10.5.8 ppc !!!


----------



## Fraaldr45 (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Regarde du coté de Tenfourfox.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/197812/tenfourfox-firefox-4-pour-les-powerpc-sous-tiger


----------



## melaure (17 Décembre 2012)

Sinon XCode et tu nous en développe un nouveau  :rateau:


----------



## polem (21 Décembre 2012)

OK merci !! :sleep:


----------

